# Raspberry Leaf Scarf--a knitting pattern



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This gorgeous scarf is a sweet companion to the Raspberry Leaf Cowl. The pattern stitch is really a joy to knit with its little leaf matched up with the feather and fan lace. The border begins the scarf with its undulating edge of matching lace that blends right into the main pattern stitch.

Work the scarf using charts as well as written stitch instructions for ease in knitting.

Finished Measurements: Blocked76" long x 7 1/2 " wide.

Yarn: 462 yards fingering weight 2 balls of Knitpicks palette which has 231 yards each.

Needles and Notions: Size U.S.5 knitting needles, and a spare to hold work; yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and sew in ends.

You can find it in Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy for $3.99.
Here are some links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raspberry-leaf-scarf
http://www.etsy.com/listing/205187217/raspberry-leaf-scarf


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colours.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful colour and beautiful workxx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You have created another beauty! Must be all the inspiration from your beautiful area!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

It's in my pdf just waiting for the right yarn and moment!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! :thumbup:


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Another beautiful scarf. You're amazing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nicely done and a lovely color.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty...great color, too!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very feminine, beautiful stitch and color!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

This is an unusually lovely lace pattern. Thank you.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Love this.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very pretty scarf. lovely pattern


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely! Thanks for posting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That color is so beautiful and your designs as always are amazing.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful and love the color!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I think this is one of your best designs


----------

